# September Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest,* "I Love Food".*

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Wednesday September 29th.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view,
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

So many awesome entries! Thanks to everyone for sharing.

Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2021,
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: *Tkrosey, SoCalEngr and 3Pebs3.

1: Ivyacres









2: Otis-Agnes









3: goldenlover41









4: Cjm









5: 3 goldens









6: aesthetic









7: fourlakes 









8: goldielynn









9: Tagrenine









10: sdain31y









11: SoCalEngr 









12: JulesAK









13: A Golden to love







*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Voting is now open!!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

It seems like most of us so far had a hard time finding one to not vote for.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

FurdogDad said:


> It seems like most of us so far had a hard time finding one to not vote for.......


I think it will be close, I can't decide on just 1 or 2!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, 26 members have voted!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

30 members have votes and there's a tie for 1st place. 
Vote soon! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest,* "I Love Food".*

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Wednesday September 29th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a close contest so don't forget to vote before this poll closes on Wednesday September 29th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This voting poll will close in a few hours...have you voted yet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> This voting poll will close in a few hours...have you voted yet!



I have, ALL great entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to JulesAK for submitting the winning photo this month. 
All the pics were wonderful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations JulesAK!

All the entries were fantastic, fun theme!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations JulesAK 👏 That was the sweetest expression !


----------

